# Got my world rocked at Church!!!



## Warped Arrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Today while at church, my world was turned upside down. 

I typically enjoy our services, and today was no different in that aspect. What hit me was when our student pastor came out with the tithing and offering message. Now I will confess that I typicaly listen to this part of the service passively. Today though, he said something that hit me like a ton of bricks!!

All I truely heard was Psalms 51:10-11. It was like those words echoed within my heart and soul. I had to look it up!!! I got out my phone and did a fast bible search (I have an app for that) and this is what it said:

"10 Create in me a pure heart, O God, 
and renew a steadfast spirit within me. 
11 Do not cast me from your presence 
or take your Holy Spirit from me."

I was floored!!!! I had been struggling with some issues and this just demolished me! It felt as if my chest was being crushed, as if the world was sitting on it. Then as I read it again, and saw it for what it was, a plea, a cry for help, then I felt that weight lift. This was MY cry, MY plea, MY prayer!!! As tears welled in my eyes, all I could do was pray that prayer again. As I did, I felt more at peace than I have all week. God is sooooo good!!! 

If that would have been the only thing I heard in the whole service, it would have been plenty. 

God has an uncanny way of showing us what we need, when we need it. Though I am unworthy of His Grace, Mercy, and Blessings, He gives them freely. The only reason I am able to recieve these gratious gifts is because His son, Jesus, died for my sins. It is through Him that my sins have been atoned for.

God Bless,
Del


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 26, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 26, 2011)

Amen.  Usually, we each receive the lesson that we most need, from the very same words and thoughts.

That's a good verse.


----------



## blong (Jun 30, 2011)

It happened to me at a Christmas eve communion 7 years ago. As I sat with my wife ,our 3 year old and newborn, I realized how extrmely blessed I had been my entire life. Even those years after HS graduation up until that point, I had turned away from God but he still found favor in me. It was the most emotional night of my life. I found myself weeping and could not stop. I felt so ashamed of myself for all I had done and yet so blessed to be sitting in His house with my new family,all healthy with a warm house to go home to. Why me? I still do not know why, but it is true and I am still a favorite in His eyes. I have done some stupid things since then but always seem to come out unscratched. He watches over me and I am Blessed!


----------

